# ? Certification



## kbarron (Feb 1, 2009)

Will we need to be recredentialed? What type of test and how long?


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Feb 1, 2009)

Karen,

I don't have anything in writing but I was told that we would not have to become re-certified.  I was also told that we would have to take a compentency exam to ensure we understand the ICD-10 guidelines.  Has anyone heard anything else?


----------



## kevbshields (Feb 1, 2009)

I called AAPC some time ago (I can give the exact date, if necessary) and was told that proficiency for I-10 was "on the backburner."

Since then, I believe through this forum, I've understood that a competency exam will be required of all certified members.  Evidently the information will be rolled out prior to the exam and ample time would be provided for candidates to test prior to and during implementation.

Further details have not been shared or I have not heard them.  My concern is really that I-10 has more than just the ICD-10-CM portion.  For those of us with the CPC-P, we were required to code from the ICD-9 Procedures section; it may be that those with that credential will need practice in the ICD-10-PCS--really, where the more advanced changes between the systems exists.  I'm not opposed to proving my competency, just concerned over how that'll be carried out:  lopsided (ICD-10-CM only) or comprehensive (ICD-10-CM and ICD-10-PCS).

Oh well, time will tell.


----------



## mmorningstarcpc (Feb 2, 2009)

Kevin,

I can appreciate your concerns. I have the CPC and CPC-H, so I did not have to do the ICD-9 procedures for my exams.  However, with my job, I work with both systems every day.  It would be good to have a proficiency exam in both sides in my case to know that I am coding correctly.  I have been following the legislation carefully as to how it effects my company's clients also.  It is an interesting system and will be quite interesting to see how education and training is provided in the future.  

For anyone who is interested, on the AAPC home page there is an article that details some future plans to training, not a lot of details yet, but a good place to look if you are interested.


----------



## MCoder07 (Feb 8, 2009)

*Retake CP*

I pay $1300 for a seminar that lasted 3 days.  I was told that I could retake the certification exam free as long as I register for now and take in later this year.  How to I register to retake the exam

Doris L. Adkinson
01


----------



## MCoder07 (Feb 8, 2009)

*Retake CPC Exam*

I pay $1300 for a seminar that lasted 3 days.  I was told that I could retake the certification exam free as long as I register for now and take in later this year.  How to I register to retake the exam

Doris L. Adkinson


----------

